# Small size X11 PDF viewer ?



## Spartrekus (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello,

On FreeBSD v13. I started MUPDF and the colors are changed.
Red is Blue, there is yellow tones, .... and colors are mixed up.

I considered to report a bug, but well, I will simply wait for improvements.

However, I wanted to install XPDF, since it is using X11 only.
But,... it looks like this:

pkg install xpdf

xpdf 4.00 21
qt5 widgets
gsfonts
qt5-gui...
qt5...., qt5,.... 
and many thousands qt5 things.
Luckily that there is not  Wayland on top of that... 

Would you know a possible way to install a regular XPDF without all non necessary stuffs?
Just X11 and Unix 

Thank  you very much!!
With sincere regards,
Sp.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 19, 2019)

Well there's graphics/xpdf3...


----------



## olli@ (Feb 19, 2019)

You might want to install xpdf3, that's the old version that used the Motif toolkit. When xpdf4 was released, they switched to the Qt5 toolkit. However, be aware that xpdf3 is obsolete. If you want to get new features, improvements and fixes (including security fixes), you need to migrate to xpdf4.


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 19, 2019)

olli@ said:


> You might want to install xpdf3, that's the old version that used the Motif toolkit. When xpdf4 was released, they switched to the Qt5 toolkit. However, be aware that xpdf3 is obsolete. If you want to get new features, improvements and fixes (including security fixes), you need to migrate to xpdf4.



It will very certainly disappear soon, when X11 will be dead.
@Olli: Likely, which BSD is obsolete and keep obsolete X11? Do you think NetBSD will keep those boring X11 old stuffs? (you know that I use old hardware for poor $).

Thank you very much for the XPDF Tipp !!!!


----------



## olli@ (Feb 19, 2019)

By the way, another alternative is `gv` (port print/gv). It is a viewer for PDF and PostScript files that uses the Athena Widgets. However, it hasn't been updated in a long while and doesn't work with some newer PDF files (xpdf3 will share the same fate).

And finally, you can view PDF files without installing _any_ software beyond ghostscript, using ghostscript's X11 output driver. It's not very convenient, but you have the minimum amount of packages installed …


----------



## tedbell (Feb 20, 2019)

Llpp is the fastest one I've used


----------

